# what is this



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

This is a friend of mine's gas water heater. Any idea what would be causing this? I believe it was just installed by a plumber a couple of months ago.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I vote for condensation if its not leaking. Now get back to work and quit playin around:blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

condensation from what? I don't deal with enough gas heaters.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> condensation from what? I don't deal with enough gas heaters.


Condensation from the heater being used and filled with cold water. It happens on gas or electric


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

It will also cause tank failure from the outside IN. A water heater should be sized properly to help avoid that happening on a regular basis.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Condensation from the heater being used and filled with cold water. It happens on gas or electric


Huh. Living in a subtropical climate I have never seen a electric heater condensate. But then again I only install them and leave. Mine in my garage I have never seen condensate either.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

house plumber said:


> This is a friend of mine's gas water heater. Any idea what would be causing this? I believe it was just installed by a plumber a couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6144


If they chimney is not properly sized, condensation could be forming in it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You dont want condesation going on. It could get into the oil, and cause the motor not to run properly. Oh wait, were talking water heaters. I thought we were discussing Generators.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

house plumber said:


> This is a friend of mine's gas water heater. Any idea what would be causing this? I believe it was just installed by a plumber a couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6144


also if the drain valve is located behind that cover it may have a small drip.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The dawg is lifting his leg on it...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The dawg is lifting his leg on it...:laughing:


:laughing: Long time no see Redwood. Good to see you around.


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

Did you check the rest of the piping. The water looks like it is coming from underneath. Since it is new I would go with condensation or a possible leak from above or beind the water heater. Check the relief valve and make sure it is not driping.

how come there is no pan under the hwh?


----------



## shooff96 (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet its the drain valve.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

He lives in Tennesse so I can't do much about it. I was wrong too it wasn't a new heater. I thought he had one put in. But he emailed me back and apologized saying he should have looked harder before he emailed me. It was the drain valve.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd say you need to repipe the house. All new fixtures too.


----------

